# Restoring apps from android market



## vrider (Feb 27, 2012)

I just restored the firmware on my Gnex to factory stock (4.0.2). I have about 80 apps in my Android market account. I thought that these apps are automatically restored on the phone, but that is not the case. How do I "push" these apps on to the phone? FYI, I can select each app and re-install but that is painful.

FYI, I used Titanium backup pro to backup my apps but my last backup no longer exists after going back to stock....I guess the backup got wiped too.

Thanks,
Sam


----------

